# AFM PROBLEM 00 MAXIMA



## coreydanjr (May 17, 2005)

I used an after market air Filter (Fram) on my 00 Maxima which caused lint to disrupt the AFM. Now my engine light comes on intermittently, but the car still runs. The dealer said they would fix it for a little more than $400. 

My question; Is there anything I can do to fix it???


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

nope, the aftermarket air filter didn't help matters, but the air flow meters are prone to failure. the airflow meter they replace it with is a countermeasure meter, and along with thaT THE ECU IS REPLACED, AND A FACTORY AIRFILTER IS INSTALLED


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

sorry for the typo, the ecu is reprogrammed with new data


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

coreydanjr said:


> I used an after market air Filter (Fram) on my 00 Maxima which caused lint to disrupt the AFM. Now my engine light comes on intermittently, but the car still runs. The dealer said they would fix it for a little more than $400.
> 
> My question; Is there anything I can do to fix it???


DIY, its a very simple swap... you can get a new MAF for $90 from Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan, in Austin, TX. He is a very reputable guy and almost all of us on www.maxima.org get our OEM parts and other advice from him. I say do not pay your dealership $400 to fix this until you talk to Dave. 

His number is here: http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1921238#post1921238 

And he can tell ya whether ya need the ECU reprogrammed or not.


----------



## coreydanjr (May 17, 2005)

*00 Maxima*

Hey thanks, I'll keep you up to date with the results.


----------

